# 4-SALE Brand New 155/80R13 WW UNIROYAL TIGER PAW TIRES.



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

4-SALE BRAND NEW*!!
UNIROYAL TIGER PAW 155/80R13 WHITE WALL* *TIRES*.
YA KNO THESE TIRES ARE VERY HARD 2 FIND EM. 
SO HERE YOUR CHANCE 2 GET THESE 155/80R13 WW TIRES 4 UR LOWRIDER PROJECT.
HIT ME UP IF YA INTERESTED. I'M WILLIN 2 SHIP IT. N CHECK OUT MY FEEDBACK. :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

How much u asking? Where are u located?


----------



## gus65ss (Jul 10, 2009)

how much shipped to 95122


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> How much u asking? Where are u located?





gus65ss said:


> how much shipped to 95122


PM SENT.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

whats the price


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> whats the price


x2


----------



## showlows69 (Dec 31, 2011)

How much are the tires n how much shiped to 89032 las vegas


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

1 SET SOLD... STILL GOT MORE SET AVAILABLE.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

What's the price on a set shipped to va 23116


----------



## Slow low 65 (Jul 15, 2012)

What's the price on a set shipped to 94509?


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

I need 2 how much shipped to 91732 ca, thanks


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

2 MORE SET SOLD. STILL GOT SOME FEW SET LEFT...


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> What's the price on a set shipped to va 23116





Slow low 65 said:


> What's the price on a set shipped to 94509?





jes said:


> I need 2 how much shipped to 91732 ca, thanks


PM SENT... 
_*TO THE TOP!*_


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Great Seller !!!! A+


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

Looking for 2... How much shipped to Indiana 46342?


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

How much for 4 shipped to 60087


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

4 shipped to 75149


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Umm,someone post a price.....I can still get these too.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Lowrider19 said:


> Umm,someone post a price.....I can still get these too.


Pm sent :uh:


----------



## Broly (Sep 18, 2012)

So wtf...Wats the price foo....shit can still be got...if this mofo act hard to get/sell then he full of shit. ..not tryna help A real rider out. ...if he got hustler prices. .make sure they new guys! !!!!


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

how much shipped to 18702


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

These tires are available again from CCE,and many online tire websites.....less than $300 shipped in some cases.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

:thumbsdown:secret prices


----------



## TANK*DOGG (Apr 24, 2013)

I need a price for a set and shipped to 93702?


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

TANK*DOGG said:


> I need a price for a set and shipped to 93702?


SORRY HOMIE.... ALL TIRES ARE SOLD OUT.... 
SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD......


----------

